
Ask HN: What are you using Rust for? - vram22
I had asked the same question some time earlier here about Golang and D. Got some interesting answers (might be findable via hn.algolia.com). Thought it would be interesting to ask the same about Rust. Thanks in advance to all who reply.
======
iopq
I contributed to an open source project for a bot that plays Go (the game).
It's fast and multi-threaded, without random crashes. Kind of the best case
scenario.

~~~
vram22
Wow, a bot that plays Go? Sounds interesting. Must not be very easy to create.
By best case scenario, do you mean a good use case for Rust?

~~~
iopq
The rules for the game are quite simple, thankfully. It's a good use case for
Rust since the faster it runs the stronger the bot. Any crashes of course ruin
the rating as well.

~~~
vram22
Cool, thanks.

